# Startup Sound Late + Lags



## TheBadPlayer (Oct 6, 2013)

Hello there.
This is my second post in this tech support forum (after more than a year), so I hope I don't make mistakes too much here :grin: .

Anyway, I've been wondering about my startup sound. My laptop boots really quick but the startup sound sometimes not playing at all, sometimes it plays but really late on start playing it, and sometimes kinda lagging.
I'm using a custom startup sound here (11 seconds, 1,949 KB).

Is there any way to make the startup sound always play correctly and quite fast ?

Thank you.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Dec 17, 2014)

Well I will stand corrected, but if you actually mean the Windows Startup sound, then IMHO having such a large (2MB) and 11 seconds long sound for windows startup - defeats the whole purpose of the security measures built into Windows 8/8.1.
The ELAM - early launch anti-malware and the fast start up etc as described here
Designing for PCs that boot faster than ever before - Building Windows 8 - Site Home - MSDN Blogs

are all part of this security and using a custom sound I think goes some way towards defeating that.
This is the reason the ability to configure this startup sound was disabled in 8 - I actually think it was in 7 as well.

Finally I think the problem is either
1. You still have fast startup configured
2. The sound file is NOT WAV format


----------

